# 2 New NMR Rescues



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*SPARKLE:*

Located in Lowell Indiana, Sparkle is a little 6 pound girl with lots of love to give. She started her 7 years of life in a puppy mill and finally was released, She is now learning what a family and home is like. She loves to snooze on the couch and watch the birds out the door. Also,her grass play yard is a favorite. Sparkle is fully vetted,potty trained outside and uses puppy pads. We are working on leash training. her favorite activity is cuddling and follows her foster mom everywhere. If she is not picked up she taps your leg with her paw and once you have made eye contact , she offers you her sweetest crooked grin. She is very sweet and loves attention. if you feel she would fit into your home, Please contact Mary Palmer- 262-633-9371 or her foster mom Alice Roark- 219-696-3258


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*STAX:*

Located in Central Wisconsin. This is Stax and he is fun to the max! Playful and loves, loves, loves his daily walks. He enjoys cuddling & sleeping with you. Stax is great on a leash and does fine in a kennel during the day, with toys or a kong. He is about 5yrs old and about 10 pounds, although he looks much smaller, he is packed firmly. He is completely vetted and neutered. The daily walks/play time are essential for this rambunctious little man! He will bring you great joy! Please call Mary for more information at 262-633-9371


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

These 2 sweet fluffs are now available for adoption and want to find their FUREVER HOME. Please complete an Adoption Application for NMR and then contact Mary Palmer.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope that they both find a furever home! Sweet little ones!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

They are both so sweet looking. Breaks my heart to see such deserving fluffs in need of a home.


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

Awwww...adorable! I hope they found a new loving family!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I wish but two will be my limit. Still have a lot of work to do with the new one.


----------

